# This actually looks like a remake that I would want to see



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 19, 2009)

Brody, Whitaker, Wood & Gigandet Take Part in Experiment - ComingSoon.net

Those of you who have seen Das Experiment will be familiar with this film, for those of you who aren't Das Experiment is based on the events that took place in the Stanford Prison Experiment. I really enjoyed the original, the only downside was that even though I can speak a bit of German, even with subtitles you couldn't quite follow it enough.

So I'm pleased that not only is this film being made in English, but also that it's starring Adrien Brody and Forest Whitaker, who I consider to be two of modern film's finest actors.

Whitaker takes up the role of the morally ambiguous prison guard which I think he will give a fantastic performance in, top casting.

Can't wait for this one


----------



## Triple-J (Jun 19, 2009)

I don't know if you've seen it but a few years ago BBC had a reality show based off it set in a UK prison and it got a little fucked up with people splintering off into gangs violence etc it was very interesting viewing and I'd like to see it again.
The Experiment - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 19, 2009)

nah I didn't see it man, I wouldn't of been old enough to be interested in it back in 2002


----------



## petereanima (Jun 29, 2009)

one of the few really good german movies!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jun 29, 2009)

petereanima said:


> one of the few really good german movies!



And what about Lola Rennt?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 29, 2009)

is that Run Lola Run?

that was ok, but no way near as good as Das Experiment


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jun 29, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> is that Run Lola Run?
> 
> that was ok, but no way near as good as Das Experiment


----------



## Bungle (Jun 30, 2009)

Did Das Experiment have the dude from Lola Rennt in it? If so, I think I've seen it.

'Twas a good film.


----------

